# 2014 Nautic Star 244XTS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2014 Nautic Star 244XTS being pushed by a Yamaha 244XTS (305 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 94sv GPS/FF, Minn Kota 112lb 36v Ulterra w/quick release bracket, batteries & on-board battery charger, Infinity Bluetooth stereo w/JBL speakers, Atlas jackplate w/set back, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco trim tabs, Yamaha analog gauge package, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, transom livewell, (2) rear jump seats, gunnel rod storage, powdercoated seat frame w/bucket seats on sliders, ice chest slide out rack, Sea-Dek helm pad, center console w/integrated livewell, custom fabricated 5x7 powdercoated T-Top w/electronics box, spreader lights, deck lights, mid ship cast net storage, (2) rod locker boxes, (2) bow insulated fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, navigation lights, green underwater LED’s, custom full length boat cover & engine cover.

100% water ready 244XTS rigged out properly for any serious angler! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $54,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

